
Metasploit 5.0 Released - cojant
https://blog.rapid7.com/2019/01/10/metasploit-framework-5-0-released/
======
nobody271
I wish someone would release a good book on Metasploit. Every book and
tutorial I've found has been either helpful but too short, out of date, or
used an example which you couldn't follow along with (either because they used
a feature in the paid for product or because they attacked a vulnerability in
an old version of an application that you can't get anymore instead of using a
vulnerability already in metasploitable n). In fact, if you want me to buy
anything Metasploit related you should probably start by writing that book.
Please, write that book, lol. I have no idea how to use your product.

~~~
mattigames
Amazon has a few books available, the most popular called "Metasploit: The
Penetration Tester's Guide"[0] but is a little outdated (2011) and "Advanced
Penetration Testing: Hacking the World's Most Secure Networks"[1] which
mentions metasploit for its teachings and its more recent (2017)

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Metasploit-Penetration-Testers-
David-...](https://www.amazon.com/Metasploit-Penetration-Testers-David-
Kennedy/dp/159327288X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1547222569&sr=8-3&keywords=Metasploit)

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Penetration-Testing-
Hacking-...](https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Penetration-Testing-Hacking-
Networks/dp/1119367689/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1547222569&sr=8-9&keywords=Metasploit)

~~~
ryanlol
Pretty sure that a 2011 metasploit book will be almost completely useless.

------
skilled
Crazy to think that it has been 15 years since I first booted up Metasploit. I
can recall the screen glaring back at me -- with EFnet in the background -- in
my dimly lit room like it was yesterday.

Man, those were the golden days no doubt. :)

~~~
Fnoord
Golden days of what exactly? Nostalgia?

~~~
jakobdabo
Golden days of the pure hacker culture, I guess. The "underground" scenes
(warez, vx, demo). Now it's all business.

~~~
FreakLegion
I'd say the golden days were a decade or so earlier, but no doubt different
scenes peaked at different times. The release of Second Reality in 93 was the
high water mark for me.

~~~
jakobdabo
I was never really into demos, so thank you, it looks very interesting, and
the source code is released too [1]. Will try to fill the gaps, even if just a
little bit.

My high water mark was '96 when Aleph One released his stack smashing article
in Phrack. So yeah, more than two decades, not 15 years.

[1]
[https://github.com/mtuomi/SecondReality](https://github.com/mtuomi/SecondReality)

